

πrotype.js: JavaScript prototype mutation stolen from the gods [whyday] - Cushman
http://cushman.github.com/pirotype/

======
Cushman
I'm available to defend my integrity personally, if need be :)

It's just a silly hack, but I'm hoping it will start a discussion at least.

